# Hazelnut Grove needs help!



## macks (Mar 30, 2008)

So.. I just got back from a stay at a friend of mine's father's property. It's 6 miles from the central Oregon coast and you can only get there by a boat, which we have access to. Groups of people have been in and out this last week to clean it out thanks to the sketchy ass 'caretakers' that were living in it before. Basically, it is a creepy old run down farmhouse on huge amount of land that we've been given permission to live on for free as long as we keep cleaning the place up and fixing it. No electricity, no water, heat by wood stove.
We're looking at setting up some sort of permanently livable settlement there as sustainable as possible (greywater, rainwater, compost toilet, etc..). If anyone here is looking at spending time in Oregon for a while this spring and summer I am hoping to keep working on the place and would love the company and help. If you're not sketchy and don't mind hauling creek water, firewood, LOTS of mud, and a creepy ass house in the middle of nowhere let me know. We could use some more able bodied people helping turn the place from a shit hole into a cool functional settlement with a garden and all that. 
If you have done this sort of thing before or know a lot about it and have any cool tips or ideas let me know, we're all pretty green at this but have been doing some studying and brainstorming. If you want to come help out send me a PM and we can work out details and it would be much appreciated. There's no money involved but the property is in a really cool spot and it'll be a ton of fun to stay out there once it's not so soggy..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 30, 2008)

dude, that sounds awesome, unfortunately im going to be in new orleans for quite a while... id like to come visit next spring though.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Mar 30, 2008)

Best of luck.
Sounds like paradise...


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 5, 2008)

I should be down your way in a week or two and I'd love to come help out. I've got lots of construction / eco landscaping experience so I'm sure there's probably plenty I could help with. Sounds like an awesome spot, definitly something I'd want to be involved in.


----------



## macks (Apr 5, 2008)

Beegod Santana said:


> I should be down your way in a week or two and I'd love to come help out. I've got lots of construction / eco landscaping experience so I'm sure there's probably plenty I could help with. Sounds like an awesome spot, definitly something I'd want to be involved in.



I'm romping around CA for the next month or so but when I get back to Oregon in a while I'm heading out there to work. I think though some people in Eugene are going to work on it before that and I could put you in touch with them. Send me a PM with your e-mail and I can pass it on.. if you're still in Oregon next month I'd totally love to make a trip out there..

Some more info for people interested.. the place doesn't actually have anyone living there right now. We're just making trips out and trying to fix it up to livable condition. We want to make sure the people being involved with it are like.. introduced to the people that are also involved so we can kind of keep track of who is wanting to help out and all that. It's not really that organized right now but things should start falling in to place more in the next couple months and we should be more set up to facilitate what needs to get done and have a group of people out there most of the time in the summer. So it's sort of a waiting game right now but I'm totally down with making a trip with some StP folks in the next couple months if yall can make it out to Oregon in the spring! Keep in touch if you're still interested


----------



## macks (Apr 6, 2008)

dont worry man, it'll be in full swing before you can count to five million backwards.


----------



## Labea (Apr 8, 2008)

macks said:


> dont worry man, it'll be in full swing before you can count to five million backwards.




thats not saying much =p

haha
5,000,000
4,999,999
4,999,998
....


----------



## Poking Victim (Apr 24, 2008)

I will definitely consider visiting and putting in work. I'll be up that way soon, but have time constraints; I'll be back down through there in August. Just as long as y'all have the proper tools...


----------



## ben-david (Jul 27, 2008)

hi, macks, still need help? i may be looking for a roof soon and dont mind doing some labor, this place interests me much. you can email me, [email protected], thanks.


----------



## macks (Jul 27, 2008)

the status of this is that no one that i know of has been out there recently..a lot of the kids that were involved are doing other things this summer. including myself, been traveling around. if anyone on here wants to make a trip out there i'm down to go, it just takes a few phone calls to get things in order and some time of course. i'll be moving to charleston about 20 miles south of there in late september so I'll be keeping tabs on the place through the fall, during that time i'm up for meeting with people on the weekend to hang out! damn you CORP, let the port of coos bay re-open the Eugene-Coos Bay line so we can get out to the coast again!


----------



## macks (Jul 27, 2008)

that's a while away, but I'll be on the coast for the spring and summer of 09! hopefully they'll make that deadline before all the customers on the line go bankrupt.


----------



## ben-david (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah, I'm in Oregon also, just looking for a place to stash my record collection and relax in between travels. Staying with my parents for the last 2 weeks has been brutal.


----------



## macks (Jul 28, 2008)

no shit? i knew that the SMART bus ran early in the morning but I thought it was only like $1.25 or something. did they raise the fare or is this a different bus?


----------



## ben-david (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm in salem also, the SMART is $2 now and it only goes to wilsonville, its another $2 or so to get to portland after that


----------



## macks (Aug 6, 2008)

So some sad and disappointing news about the place. I guess some kids went out there without clearing it with the owner and left it a little messy again so the daughter of the owner (my friend) doesn't want anyone going out there for a bit. Fuck! 

Well, I'll be living like 20 miles from the owner at the coast and I'm going to go talk to him and see if I can get permission to start working on the place again while I'm living at the coast and if that goes well I'll ask him about taking more people out with me. 

Damn it, I hate it when people take advantage of that shit and fuck it up for everyone.


----------



## nobo (Aug 7, 2008)

thats pretty shitty! hope its cool by july, im so down to help out and be outta california for a bit.


----------

